# Extreme Kayaking with man eating crocodiles



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Some people are just wired differently









The Monster in the River


Whitewater kayaker Hendrik Coetzee had decided to call it a career after a decade of first descents on the wildest rivers in Africa. The river’s most feared predator had a different ending in store.




www.outsideonline.com


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Here when I read the title I thought you were looking for volunteers for a fishing trip. _I was in for this one. _


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Got a couple hula poppers and a steel leader, I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What the hell is that? Let me get closer.... Oh, hell no LOL The last time I kayaked at Robbies


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> What the hell is that? Let me get closer.... Oh, hell no LOL The last time I kayaked at Robbies
> 
> View attachment 765663


The tarpon are so eager for handouts there, I’d be equally worried about them knocking you out of your boat looking for pilchards


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Long azz read. After 15 paragraphs I skipped to the bottom to read what finally happened.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Nostromo said:


> Here when I read the title I thought you were looking for volunteers for a fishing trip. _I was in for this one. _


That’s funny. I saw the title and who posted it and thought , “OH-YEAH is back in mid-life crisis mode again.”


----------

